# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Odjavljujemo se

## Sanela-Naja

Drage moje,

osjećam veliku potrebu da se i zvanično oprostim od sike-mike   :Smile:  
Već neko vrijeme podoji su se svodili na par gutljaja i par dojenja u tjednu - uglavnom ako bih je ja uspavljivala..ali, zadnjih par puta zaspala je bez dojenja.Tražila je ona svoju siku-miku ali kada sam joj rekla da mi se ne da otkopčavati grudnjak -prihvatila je bez riječi ,dala joj pusu i okrenula se na drugu stranu  :shock:  :?   :Smile:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  
I naravno, zahvaljujem Rodi što mi je otvorila oči - bijah mišljenja kako se doji samo 6 mjeseci  :Rolling Eyes:  ..tja, malo smo produžili.
Do slijedećeg puta /nadam se da će ga biti/ ljubim vas.  :Love:

----------


## Olivija

:Heart:  
I želim ti uskoro još jedno novo iskustvo!   :Love:

----------


## buby

:Love:  
 :Kiss:  malom velikom proljetnom pupoljčiću
lijepi staž i lijepi završetak

----------


## meda

kakav lijep i netraumatican zavrsetak, super  :Love:

----------


## tomita

:Klap:  za staž.
zavidim ti na ovako lijepom završetku.

----------

